# Chattahoochee Bend State Park in Coweta County



## JBird227 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just found out about this place, is there a bunch of hogs down there? Maybe Quail?
I dont know anything about this park and Im just wondering...


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 12, 2008)

I have seen no hog sign. Its wooded so there is probably little quail hunting. I have not jumped any coveys.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ill have to go check it out sometime soon, I live pretty close by. It looks like mostly woods for the sat. photo. Thanks Though!


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 15, 2008)

JBird227 said:


> Ill have to go check it out sometime soon, I live pretty close by. It looks like mostly woods for the sat. photo. Thanks Though!



No hawgs in the area....you pretty much have to get down into the Flint River area for them. Quaill? Maybe, but probably not worth the effort for hunting any of them there. I do know of three different bear sightings. Two of them happened in the mid to late 80's. The other was two springs ago. DNR acted like it was not a big deal for a bear to be sighted there; however, I disagreed. Bears are usually not common at all around here. They do cover alot of ground though.


----------

